
TX police issue explosion warning ahead of SpaceX test - myrandomcomment
https://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-starhopper-launch-sheriff-issues-explosion-risk-safety-warning-notice-2019-8
======
aurizon
Show how PC and stupidity have riddled some police forces...

